# JBJr Power Dump?



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone think the PowerDump feature of JBJr is worth the extra $200? (This feature allows the dumping of the bucket to be controlled via an actuator.) The only reason I can imagine is for back dragging, and I can't imagine why I would want to do that. Unless, of course, I was smoothing out material. John from Johnny Products in a short email said that I could do a lot more with the PowerDump and he seemed to recommend it, but he didn't say why, and I can't figure out how it would help. Any of you experienced front-end-loader operators have any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Realist…

I don’t own a Johnny Bucket nor have I ever used one,
but have had a fair number of hours operating FEL’s.
I sure would not want to be without the ability to back drag.
Besides smoothing, you would be surprised how much you
will use the back drag feature to get material away from a wall
or out of a corner, by back dragging. If the JB cost’s about
$1000 the added $200 will increase the usefulness of it by far
more than 20%.


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, aegt5000. Given what you said, I'll go ahead and get the PowerDump when I get a JBJr. Thanks again!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't own a JB Jr. but I do suscribe to the power dumps:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I would NEVER buy it without power dump, and I didn't. I could try and explain it, but since you already made the right decision(IMO) you will very soon find out for yourself(after you get it).


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I've played with my JBJr for about 10 minutes last night. And I love it, but I can tell already I wish I had the power dump.

Willie points that you have already come to the conclusion it is a good idea. But for those who are not aware, here are some reasons why ... I am not an octopus.

Picture if your will, your right hand controlling your speed. Your left hand controlling your bucket height. Then your right hand tripping the bucket. Then your right hand resetting the bucket. In other words, it can be pretty tough to control your speed while tripping/resetting the bucket. Does anyone know if there is a foot pedal control option for the DGT6K? 

BTW Willie, I put my switch just as you had in your latest update. I sat in the cockpit for quite some time before coming to the conclusion that you knew what you were talking about. 

SnowMower


----------

